# A Visit to MN Betta Shop



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

6/6/12: I have just been to MN Betta Shop in Saint Paul, MN. What a nice establishment! The first thing you will notice upon entering the store is the elevated ambient temperature. Rows of jars line the walls, a betta to each jar--fishes of every description, from Plakats to HM to Giants to even wild-types. All the fishes are healthy and alert, in clean water. Cards are placed between jars, and when a card is removed the two bettas who can now see each other flare with great flourish. It's all about the fishes here, and the shop was patronized by an intent-looking and focused clientele. I am sorry to live so far away (Phoenix, AZ), because I found and found I wanted a lovely pale brown HM looking like a fragment of dried IAL in his little jar. I think I will think of that fish often now. It's easy to fall under their spell. I picked up some things that travel well: a few IA leaves and some BettaSpa and an especially soft net. The proprietor was celebrating a year in business today, and I hope they have many more. (I understand that they have quite a mail-order business, too.) Go there if you have the chance, it's really worth it!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Neat! I wish I lived closer too; I've wondered what it was like.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

I want to go there!!! 8) I live about an hour and a half away, and the next time I get up that way I DEFINITELY want to pay a visit!...methinks that I have room for one more betta IF my heart gets stolen!!!!


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh! They have a website, btw. : D You can order from it.


----------

